# 30g community tank ideas?



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

since we have this forum now i don't feel bad asking this question  - so i got a free 30g+ tank from my aunt for christmas along with a stand. it was in need of lots of work, had been sitting in her basement with old gravel in it for 17+ years. but i'm almost ready to start the cycle on it. So i'm thinking i'm going to move my 4 corries from my 10g to the 30g so they can have a proper school of 6 and i want to get 2-3 honey gouramis and besides that i'm at a loss, lol. i'd like to stay away from betta, since i already have three and i'm trying to limit myself. I couldn't have betta with my gouramis anyways so it keeps me from doing something stupid, lol

i'm going to have sand substrate so my corries can dig, i'd like to get kuhli loaches but can't find accurate information on them. anyone here have experience with them as in how many i need, would that be too many bottom dwellers, etc.

i'd like some mid-level fish like tetras... but preferably not guppies cause i don't want any babies


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have to do some more research on the fish, but you would be safer with another semi-aggressive, such as certain species of Barbs, other gouramis would add to color of the tank. I'm not 100% sure, but most species of tetras are peaceful and could get bullied by the gouramis. Example: I cannot put my black neon tetras in with a gourami because they are like to be more still... if the gourami went after one, the tetra would be highly stressed. 

I don't know too much about semi-aggressive fish, but I do know that certain barbs should be okay with gouramis as long as they have a big enough group to protect themselves. Some barbs also get fairly big, so they should take up more room in the aquarium (but not too much).


----------

